# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  amature boxing drug testing

## Big6

hi iam in canada and iam curious about the drug testing in amature boxing. i really only want to box for training purposes but i may want to have some amature fights later on. iam curious about the drug testing..do they test? and when do they test? right before a fight or what? any help would be great.

thanks

----------


## WARMachine

Generally after the fight... Post fight drug tests are common. 

Although, i dont think they test for amatures... I know for GGloves they do, and obviously things like the Pan Ams and Olympics...

But for your regular athletic leauges, you dont have anything to worry about...

----------


## Big6

wow i find that very hard to believe....i would have though all amature boxing would have had some kind of testing in place...i appreciate your reply

----------


## redz

My bro is an amateur boxer and they never test. Only title fights or serious amateur fights would have a chance of being tested.

----------


## xo3et

Main amatur competitions as mentioned could be a risk of a test.

Apart from that "UK rules" they don't test.

----------


## yannick35

Drug testing is very expensive, i really doubt that they test at amateur level.

----------


## Big6

thats pretty crazy... do you think gear is all over the amature circut? do you think many amature boxers are taking gear? i would think that is a huge disadvantage for a boxer who is not, i would think boxing or any kind of fighting one on one sport this would be a huge deal.

iam thinking of fight in a tourney in feb. iam currently on a cycle of prop and var but i was worried about getting tested.....so i was going to wait till it was out of my system..but if i dont have to worry about getting tested i might as well enter....

----------


## PrideFEDOR

War is correct. Not every league has resources to test for drugs ( U USE ) . They can test u for coca, opiates, thc etc, but come on a competition that cannot even get a high school gymnasium full of spectators and cheap ass prizes from "dollar tree" , wont spend hundreds to test u .... There are a lot of boxers who are pros and do drugs constantly. My very good friend was one of the top contenders in 140 devision . He's puerto-rican and he was snorting mad coke. His record was 19-0 with 11KO in first 3 rounds. Arturo Gatty was his sparing partner preparing him. He was trained by Emanuel with along with Lenox Lewis. His fastest KO was 23 second. I can't reveal his name without permission though. Anyways, when he was 10-0 he lost to a black kid and he was snorting coke already, but not too many people knew about that. So he lost it and they didn't test him since he was a loser, BUT did tested the black kid and he came up positive for coke. So they gave my friend a victory! Now how about that sh*T? ...But anyways, WAR is correct 100%... They wont do nothing to u ! Go train and sleep safe!

----------


## Big6

wow man pretty crazy story bro!!! preciate that....its unreal how things work out..your boy seems to be a pretty amazing boxer...thanks for that insight..

----------


## xo3et

> War is correct. Not every league has resources to test for drugs ( U USE ) . They can test u for coca, opiates, thc etc, but come on a competition that cannot even get a high school gymnasium full of spectators and cheap ass prizes from "dollar tree" , wont spend hundreds to test u .... There are a lot of boxers who are pros and do drugs constantly. My very good friend was one of the top contenders in 140 devision . He's puerto-rican and he was snorting mad coke. His record was 19-0 with 11KO in first 3 rounds. Arturo Gatty was his sparing partner preparing him. He was trained by Emanuel with along with Lenox Lewis. His fastest KO was 23 second. I can't reveal his name without permission though. Anyways, when he was 10-0 he lost to a black kid and he was snorting coke already, but not too many people knew about that. So he lost it and they didn't test him since he was a loser, BUT did tested the black kid and he came up positive for coke. So they gave my friend a victory! Now how about that sh*T? ...But anyways, WAR is correct 100%... They wont do nothing to u ! Go train and sleep safe!


A good post mate  :Happy:

----------


## Hiphopharry

The ams in NY are tested in the major GGloves for rec. drugs.
Pros are tested before the fights in NY in the dressing room, for rec drugs, but steroids are tested for in title fights in NY state!
Google Saddam Ali if you want to hear a horror story how they tested this cat before the Olympics, and he popped for cough syrup!! the almost made him relinquish his spot, then he got a lawyer....

----------

